# What the ???? is this on my Windelov?



## Sharnbrook Shrimp (13 Mar 2012)

They are tiny little balls that are stuck to only some of the leaves, they come off, they are quite hardish but can be squashed, about 1mm in diameter?


----------



## devo (13 Mar 2012)

Is that the original position of the lumps in the upper photo ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Mar 2012)

Might be new plantlet spores i guess.


----------



## Sharnbrook Shrimp (13 Mar 2012)

Hi, ya it's what was on the leaves, are you sure it's plantlets, never seen the like oin windelov before


----------



## Sharnbrook Shrimp (13 Mar 2012)

devo said:
			
		

> Is that the original position of the lumps in the upper photo ?



only on one plant and towards the leaf tips as in pic, I stupidly cut the leaves off worrying they were algae???

any one know exactly what they are or why they form, as they don't look like the usual little plants forming on leaf tip,

they also come off in little balls if you rub them


----------



## dw1305 (14 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
It is a Cyanobacteria, probably a _Nostoc_ spp.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sharnbrook Shrimp (14 Mar 2012)

What can I do? 

Are you sure?

it's hard an not slimy???

It's in a cycling tank wiht not  much nutrients.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (26 Mar 2012)

Does it look like this?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/75144-algae-globes.html


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Mar 2012)

sharnbrookshrimp said:
			
		

> It's in a cycling tank wiht not  much nutrients.
> What can I do?


Add more nutrients.

Cheers,


----------

